

The enigmatic man who first set foot upon the Moon. Who is Neil Armstrong? - haasted
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/8133835.stm

======
ErrantX
I watched the program and it was fascinating. I have to say of all the people
that regularly get listed as "people to aspire too" he has to rank amongst the
highest.

Not for flying to the moon but for the sheer nerve and control he had. When
landing and having to take manual control (and when the alarms went off on
approach) he was calm, nerveless and just got it done. That's somethign to
aspire to right?

I also definitely respect the fact he keeps himself to himself. Im sure he
doesn't begrudge his name too much to history; but there is a name and then
there is a man. I think the presenter of this program is right - he prefers to
let the name stand for the _whole_ team and not just him. Kudos.

------
tokenadult
I attended a high school named after him. (The school board was meeting to
name the new high school in our school district while he was on the moon.) He
did not attend the high school's dedication. Armstrong has never drawn
attention to himself, and has accepted very little of the attention directed
to him by admirers. That's amazing, and indeed probably does have something to
do with why he was ready to be a test pilot who ended up first setting foot
where no human being had ever set foot before.

------
ZeroGravitas
Charlie Brooker review of the program:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/2009/jul/04/being-neil-
arm...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/2009/jul/04/being-neil-armstrong-
moon-landings)

